# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  USNS Trenton

## ktsim

καλησπερα στην παρεα..τι ειναι αυτο που εκπεμπει το ΑΙS μεσα απο το ικονιο?...εγινε καμια αγορα απο αμερικανικο ναυτικο σε ελληνικη εταιρια?..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> καλησπερα στην παρεα..τι ειναι αυτο που εκπεμπει το ΑΙS μεσα απο το ικονιο?...εγινε καμια αγορα απο αμερικανικο ναυτικο σε ελληνικη εταιρια?..


Όχι δεν είναι αγορά,κάτι τέτοιο πίστεψαν κ κάποιοι άλλοι πριν από καιρό.Είναι ταχύ μεταγωγικό του Αμερ.ΠΝ στο στυλ του Swift που έχει φέρει ο Ηλιόπουλος.
Το έχουμε τακτικό επισκέπτη.Μέσα στη Μεσόγειο σουλατσάρει Ισπανία,Ιταλία...

----------


## ktsim

ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια....απλα δεν περιμενα ποτε πολεμικο πλοιο να βρισκεται εκει και μαλιστα με AIS αναμμενο σαν ταχυπλοο....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια....απλα δεν περιμενα ποτε πολεμικο πλοιο να βρισκεται εκει και μαλιστα με AIS αναμμενο σαν ταχυπλοο....


Eίναι ντόκος του στρατού εκεί κ πάνε κ αυτοί.

----------

